# 2/21 - 2/22 Discussion Thread



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe a little sumthin' sumthin' overnight Saturday? I'll take a few inches.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Maybe a little sumthin' sumthin' overnight Saturday? I'll take a few inches.



um dude?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Maybe a little sumthin' sumthin' overnight Saturday? I'll take a few inches.





deadheadskier said:


> um dude?



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 20, 2009)

QUOTE=Greg;393081]Maybe a little sumthin' sumthin' overnight Saturday? I'll take a few inches.[/QUOTE]





deadheadskier said:


> um dude?[/
> 
> 
> very quick deadhead. always a chuckle here.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

:-o  :lol:


----------



## Zand (Feb 20, 2009)

Accuweather has Northern Worc County for 3-6." So expect with rain or about 3 feet.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2009)

well, nws is calling for 10" in NVT.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

4-8" for WA. Looks like northern NH and Maine will get the jackpot.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> 4-8" for WA. Looks like northern NH and Maine will get the jackpot.


I can't do that trip twice in one weekend.  Argh!  Looking for best bets for sunday...:beer:
maybe Bretton or Goon.


----------



## KingM (Feb 21, 2009)

More fresh snow on the ground here in the MRV this morning. Mad River is reporting that they've received 23-29 inches since Wednesday. More is falling right now.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

KingM said:


> More fresh snow on the ground here in the MRV this morning. Mad River is reporting that they've received 23-29 inches since Wednesday. More is falling right now.



how much did yo shovel this am?

I may be on my way up sunday night Mike, if the boss doesn't fire me.  Hell, can't let all the locals get first tracks all the time:argue:

looking like Monday is gonna be a powder day.


----------



## danny p (Feb 21, 2009)

forecast for K:

*Sunday:* Snow, mainly after 1pm. High near 25. South wind between 8 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.
*
*Sunday Night:* Snow, mainly before 1am. *The snow could be heavy at times.* Low around 9. Wind chill values as low as -5. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 10 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.

unfreakin' real....i'm with you billski:  trying to figure out an excuse to get out of work on  Monday  :smile:


----------



## KingM (Feb 21, 2009)

billski said:


> how much did yo shovel this am?
> 
> I may be on my way up sunday night Mike, if the boss doesn't fire me.  Hell, can't let all the locals get first tracks all the time:argue:
> 
> looking like Monday is gonna be a powder day.



Well, this is the best thing with these unsettled periods. The snow is much heavier on the mountain than down here, so I don't have to work as much to move it. I think we only shoveled about 3 inches down here this morning and maybe a foot total since Wednesday.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 21, 2009)

TWC is saying 3-4" here.  With the new baby I probably won't be able to partake tomorrow but it will be nice to have a white yard again.  Hmm, maybe my son will want to go skiing tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## KingM (Feb 21, 2009)

Sugarbush is reporting 16 inches in the last 24 hours and 25 inches in the last 48. This doesn't even include the first snow of this system, which came before that.

We may have started the month slowly, but this proves yet again that February always delivers the goods.


----------



## JPTracker (Feb 21, 2009)

From NECN


View attachment 2320


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 21, 2009)

Fairbanks Museum is calling for a foot+ here is NE VT! I'll be hiking before work on Monday morning


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 21, 2009)

I just got off the phone with our weather guy (N.E. Weather Services). He says the latest model has the storm coming in later, and colder. SNE should stay all snow. He’s pretty accurate, correct about 51% of the time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 21, 2009)

KingM said:


> Sugarbush is reporting 16 inches in the last 24 hours and 25 inches in the last 48. This doesn't even include the first snow of this system, which came before that.
> 
> We may have started the month slowly, but this proves yet again that February always delivers the goods.



I was there and it was deeper than that on the upper mountain..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 21, 2009)

This area is calling for 3-5 tomorrow and 6-10 tomorrow night!  Sweet!  Just have to make it back safely from Black Mountain tommorrow evening.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I just got off the phone with our weather guy (N.E. Weather Services). He says the latest model has the storm coming in later, and colder. SNE should stay all snow. He’s pretty accurate, correct about 51% of the time.



Let's hope he's right - our local forecast is calling for mix of snow & rain.  I'm sick of rain.


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm skiing Monday, prob. using one of my Stratton vouchers 

_"Five to eight inches is expected to fall by dark Sunday with another three to five inches expected tomorrow night."_


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I just got off the phone with our weather guy (N.E. Weather Services). He says the latest model has the storm coming in later, and colder. SNE should stay all snow. He’s pretty accurate, correct about 51% of the time.



Um, 51%, that's a coin flip.  There are lots of models, but do they agree?  
anyways, the powder day is gonna be monday regardless.
did you all forget Monday is Ullr day.  We all need to take time to pay homage and give thanks to the almighty Ullr.  You are excused.  Class dismissed.

Have you waxed your skis today? 

p.s., keep your eyes peeled for wind holds.


----------



## noski (Feb 21, 2009)

I have it on good authority that nearly 14% of statistics are made up.

On a different note, ya'll realize the MRV is looking at 12-24" Sun/Mon, right?


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

sick, sick, sick, sick, sick.
I'm taking sunday off to rest up for Monday.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Local forecast just announced that Burke Mt is on track for up to 18 (eighteeeeeen) inches starting tomorrow afternoon into Monday morning.  This is so sweet given that most people will have left to go back to work/school.  We got 12-14 inches from the last storm so anything we get from this is just icing on the cake.  SkiBurke!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 21, 2009)

billski said:


> sick, sick, sick, sick, sick.
> I'm taking sunday off to rest up for Monday.



sweet, thanks for this.  Looks like the local forecast is calling close to this map, very interesting.  Seems like also Burke/NEK is the jackpot from that map?


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

too early to call jackpots. You know how mountain magic goes.

I WANT TO BE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Euler (Feb 21, 2009)

billski said:


> *Um, 51%, that's a coin flip.*  There are lots of models, but do they agree?  ...




I think it was a JOKE.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh man!!!!! I just skipped two days of work on Thursday and Friday for this last storm at Saddleback.  I'm almost out of vacation days and it's only February. I'm SUPER busy at work right now.  I'm getting sick and think I've actually got a fever.  I look at accuweather and see this:


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Oh man!!!!! I just skipped two days of work on Thursday and Friday for this last storm at Saddleback.  I'm almost out of vacation days and it's only February. I'm SUPER busy at work right now.  I'm getting sick and think I've actually got a fever.  I look at accuweather and see this:



hey JR, you really don't look too good.  think you'd better SKIP WORK monday.
you can always get another job; how many epic ski days stories do you have???


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm just worried about the wind again.  We got shut down on Thursday and wound up hiking.  Monday looks risky too.....but I guess we won't know unless we're there!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> I'm just worried about the wind again. We got shut down on Thursday and wound up hiking. Monday looks risky too.....but I guess we won't know unless we're there!!!


 @ MRG?  
think about finding a place that is windhold adverse....
bolton comes to mind....


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 21, 2009)

billski said:


> @ MRG?
> think about finding a place that is windhold adverse....
> bolton comes to mind....



We were shut down at Saddleback. That's about the closest REAL skiing from us. About 3.5hrs. away!! That's the one crappy thing about living on the coast of Maine.


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2009)

Monday = no worky. Might have to free hand the mounting of the atuas. hmmmmm.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 21, 2009)

Alarm is set for 5AM.....NEXT STOP, MRV..............ALL ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Feb 22, 2009)

Whee, after skiing tomorrow at Killington I get to drive the wrong way through a massive snow storm so I can go to work on Monday! :angry:

Well, on the bright side, I'm getting fat skis on Tuesday, so the next time a storm like this comes around I'll be properly equipped.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

*Fill that gas tank, check the washer fluid, get cash, arrange a bunk...*

*This has a very serious potential for the adjective "EPIC"
What are you waiting for???*

314 AM EST SUN FEB 22 2009  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM THIS MORNING TO[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10 PM EST MONDAY...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS EXTENDED THE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW FOR CENTRAL AND NORTHERN [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]VERMONT...FROM 7 AM THIS MORNING TO 10 PM EST MONDAY.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]THIS LONG DURATION SNOW EVENT WILL PRODUCE STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]AMOUNTS OF 10 TO 20 INCHES ACROSS CENTRAL AND NORTHERN VERMONT [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]BY MONDAY EVENING...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS FROM JAY PEAK TO[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WAITSFIELD.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS CENTRAL AND NORTHERN VERMONT THIS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MORNING...THEN INCREASE IN INTENSITY AND AREAL COVERAGE BY MID[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]AFTERNOON AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES THIS EVENING. MODERATE TO[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]HEAVY SNOW...FALLING AT A RATE OF ONE TO THREE INCHES AN HOUR...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WILL BE POSSIBLE THIS EVENING...WITH SURFACE VISIBILITIES BELOW[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ONE HALF OF A MILE.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]THE STEADY SNOW WILL TAPER OFF LATE TONIGHT...BEFORE REDEVELOPING[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ALONG THE WESTERN SLOPES ON MONDAY. A PROLONGED UPSLOPE SNOW EVENT IS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]EXPECTED FROM MONDAY MORNING INTO MONDAY NIGHT...WITH ADDITIONAL[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS EXPECTED.[/FONT]


----------



## Terry (Feb 22, 2009)

Forcast just called for 12-18" and isolated 2 ft in places!!  Oh man to bad I can't get out of work tomorrow. Tomorrow night should be fun though. The woods were fun yesterday- should be epic after tomorrow!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty windy atop Stratton already.  Sustained winds at th summit are now over 30.  Potential for wind holds today.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KVTSTRAT3

this ain't no speculation thread any more!:beer:


----------



## KingM (Feb 22, 2009)

All I can say is wow. Where did this come from. We were limping along, cold and dry for seemingly weeks, and now its freaking Alta.

BTW, how would you like to have skied at this resort?



> The deepest of all? That title goes to Mt. Baker Ski Area, a resort on the flanks of its namesake 10,778-foot stratovolcano in northern Washington State. Indeed, Baker once recorded a snow year so mythically deep that it's regularly cited as the most snow measured anywhere, ever, on the planet. Baker has always been known for its tremendous annual snowfall, but during the winter of 1998/99 the gloppy snow of the Pacific Northwest literally buried anything in local memory. What began with some wisps of white in late fall intensified to snowstorms and blizzards around Thanksgiving. As Mt. Baker Ski Area cranked on its lifts, there was already a deep base. Then it really started to dump, swollen clouds rolling in, flakes flying from a low sky relentlessly, sometimes for days on end.
> 
> Skiers and snowboarders struggled for momentum on Baker's flats, but then plunged in semi-controlled and sightless descents on Baker's steeps, giggling, turning, flying through fluff as blissful balls of exploding white. By season's end, Baker recorded 1,140 inches of snow—a near-apocalyptic 95 feet of the frozen white stuff. "It was a legendary year," says Crocker.


----------



## JPTracker (Feb 22, 2009)

The snow has started here at Jay


----------



## NH24fan (Feb 22, 2009)

Just in time, gonna be at Stowe all week, anyone else gonna be up there?


----------



## danny p (Feb 22, 2009)

light snow just started falling here in dutchess county......hoping for some accumulations..feel like hitting up some backyard runs....fingers crossed.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

Breaks of sun this morning and the temp rocketed to 36 degrees. I went out to get the paper and it felt very warm. Gonna take a lot of evaporational cooling to see any snow and it's going to take a while to stick...


----------



## KingM (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Breaks of sun this morning and the temp rocketed to 36 degrees. I went out to get the paper and it felt very warm. Gonna take a lot of evaporational cooling to see any snow and it's going to take a while to stick...



Head north, you fool. I've even got a free room for you.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

KingM said:


> Head north, you fool. I've even got a free room for you.



Would love to. This week is about the worst week to try and do that. Just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

*Mrg*

The snow phone at MRG is practically orgasmic with anticipation.
"The EPIC conditions are bound to become MYTHIC"
3-4" on the ground at 630am, 2 feet to come.
...be careful, (I'm expecting to hear about driving, but nooo), you may CHOKE ON IT!"

Best stoke of the day!
:beer:

got gas, cash, started to clear the work calendar.  now, do I travel tonight?


----------



## polski (Feb 22, 2009)

billski said:


> *This has a very serious potential for the adjective "EPIC"
> What are you waiting for???*
> 
> 314 AM EST SUN FEB 22 2009  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> ...



Gotta love a winter storm warning spanning 39 hours ... and coming within a five-day period that already saw 2-3' in that region.

The only thing I don't love is reality keeping me away from the mountains today and tomorrow. Fingers, toes and ski poles crossed (to steal a line from Eric @ MRG) for Tuesday though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

Clouding up quick. Temp got to 42 and is now falling back. Precip is right on the doorstep according to the radar.


----------



## danny p (Feb 22, 2009)

Coming down nicely here for the last hour, just about an inch on the ground, everythings white.


----------



## KingM (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Would love to. This week is about the worst week to try and do that. Just ain't gonna happen.



I can sympathize. These last few days have been great skiing days and I haven't been able to scrape together one single hour to get a couple of runs in, I've been so busy. I swear I'm getting up to MRG this afternoon, even if I have to sneak out the back door while Melinda's back is turned.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Clouding up quick. Temp got to 42 and is now falling back. Precip is right on the doorstep according to the radar.



Yea, the weather guy last night said this would be backwards of what we are used to. May start as rain (at least in Boston) and wind up as snow.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 22, 2009)

As early as 7am the snow started on Burke Mt. but its very light in complexion and barely gave us an inche since then, overnight we got an additional inch or two judging from my deck.  We are supposed to get around 18 inches mainly starting in mid to later afternoon with 2-3 inch/hour snowfall.  Im taking it easy this AM as these past three days have been balls-to-the-walls and we are shot.  However if it piles up by afternoon I will go for a few runs, if not relax till tomorrow morn's pow.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a bit befuddled because looking out to Thurs-Friday, NWS and MWO are calling for rain and freezing rain at the higher peaks.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm a bit befuddled because looking out to Thurs-Friday, NWS and MWO are calling for rain and freezing rain at the higher peaks.



Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Heading to Killington Friday night. Hope it's still decent.


----------



## danny p (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Heading to Killington Friday night. Hope it's still decent.



+1, I have been watching the reports and they have been going back and forth for the last couple days.  I'm staying positive, it will be all good.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

*Holy bleep!*

I can't get beyond the next 24 hours.
If you read the NWS BWV technogarbble, it looks like significant upslope on the backend of this event.  Dammit Janet!


.SHORT TERM /MONDAY THROUGH TUESDAY/...
AS OF 330 AM EST SUNDAY...

ANOTHER LONG DURATION UPSLOPE EVENT LOOKS VERY LIKELY FOR THE NORTHERN DACKS AND MTNS OF CENTRAL/NORTHERN VT ON MONDAY INTO TUES.

WINTER STORM WARNINGS *WL NEED TO BE EXTENDED FOR UPSLOPE EVENT ON MONDAY INTO TUES. FEEL AN ADDITIONAL FOOT OR SO OF SNOW* WILL BE POSSIBLE DURING THIS TIME PERIOD. 

Excuse me while I go change my pants....


----------



## KingM (Feb 22, 2009)

billski said:


> NEED TO BE EXTENDED FOR UPSLOPE EVENT ON MONDAY INTO TUES. FEEL AN ADDITIONAL FOOT OR SO OF SNOW[/B][/SIZE] WILL BE POSSIBLE DURING THIS TIME PERIOD.
> 
> Excuse me while I go change my pants....



Nah, what's the big fuss? Three feet last week, two feet by tomorrow, another foot of upslope. That's only six feet of snow since last Wednesday.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

KingM said:


> Nah, what's the big fuss? Three feet last week, two feet by tomorrow, another foot of upslope. That's only six feet of snow since last Wednesday.


  Kingm, you're talking like a westerner now:smile:   This is really gonna drain the western resorts now, keeping all the money in the east!  

BTW, did you know that the majority of North American skiers reside in the northeast?


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

nobody has commented on the potential for Maine.  It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott thinks the NWS is being too bullish, but sticks with high numbers nonetheless.

"
_I think the NWS is a little bullish with some of their numbers,
though make no mistake this will be another moderate to significant
snowfall.  The mountains will take the brunt of it with excellent upslope
conditions later Monday and Monday night.  Here's the Point and Click
forecast for the Green Mountain spine between Mansfield and Bolton...there
are some impressive snowfall numbers in here:

Today: Snow, mainly after 1pm. The snow could be heavy at times. High near
26. South wind between 5 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total
daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.

Tonight: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 12. Wind chill
values as low as zero. North wind between 8 and 17 mph, with gusts as high
as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 7 to 11
inches possible.

Monday: Snow showers. High near 12. Wind chill values as low as -7.
Blustery, with a northwest wind between 18 and 21 mph. Chance of
precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.

Monday Night: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 4. Wind chill
values as low as -11. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph."
Chance of precipitation is 60%._


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking at those cams, gonna be an interesting journey to the promised land.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/cams.shtml


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

Snow is just beginning to mix in.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 22, 2009)

I bet Powder writes a stoke-piece on this weather event in one of the early 09-10 season issues.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 22, 2009)

Pulled the trigger! Headed up to Saddleback in the next hour or so. What's one more day off of work anyway? Fingers crossed that the winds hold off.  Id really hate to get shut down twice in one week.  Oh well.....TR to follow.......


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Pulled the trigger! Headed up to Saddleback in the next hour or so. What's one more day off of work anyway? Fingers crossed that the winds hold off.  Id really hate to get shut down twice in one week.  Oh well.....TR to follow.......



Yahoo!  see you in the spring!


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Snow is just beginning to mix in.



Still just plain depressing rain east of the river.  :sad:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 22, 2009)

Stowe is getting pounded on..3-4 inches so far in town..but dumping big fat flakes..and the bulk is expected to fall overnight..


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2009)

Still raining, but from the radar it looks like the snow is only about 10 miles away.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 22, 2009)

*Houston - we have liftoff.*

Just booked a room in St J.  Tomorrow hitting Jay preferably or Stowe if early AM outlook suggests wind holds.  Tues most likely Jay.  Gonna be a fun drive up8)


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 22, 2009)

Light snow in the AM , started dumping mid day at Sugarbush, reports of 9" in the last 24 hours.  Today was Powder Day 4.  Expecting A LOT of snow tonight into tomorrow  AM


----------



## KingM (Feb 22, 2009)

Fantastic conditions at MRG this afternoon. Fresh snow everywhere, woods stuffed full of the good stuff, huge, fluffy mounds forming all over the place. The new stuff from the sky was light but steady at first, turning to heavy snow toward the end of the day.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 22, 2009)

All snow at cannon today; I would say a healthy 4-6'' accumulated on the hill prior to 4:00. Temperature in the car was 33 when i left tramside around 4:00. Roads were clear until around ashland where the 93 was suddenly snow covered and there were multiple cars off the road in a ten mile stretch. Approximatley from concord to manchester, big fat flakes that were melting on contact and then all rain south of manchester. 40 degrees currently in exeter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2009)

2-3 inches in the afternoon at Wildcat, dumped the whole way home until Rochester at which point it switched over to heavy rain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 22, 2009)

dumping an inch a minute in Stowe..


----------



## ccskier (Feb 22, 2009)

Real mad, had work all set for tomorrow, was staying another night.  Got back to the house from Jay (not significant snow during 9-1 session) and wife had kid and bags packed.  Roads were ok 1st 20 mins of ride, got a pizza in Stowe, once I hit 89 it was a shit show.  Interstate was a mess, really wanted to turn around, by the time we hit Randolph she wanted to, at that point I was not turning around.  4 1/2 hours from Montgomery, vt to Concord, awful.  There on (I am still in car after 6+ hours) heavy rain/snow mix, roads are clear, shes driving and I am watching elmo in backseat w/ kid.  Probably saw 3-5 rollovers on 89 in NH, another 6-10 cars in the ditch.  The plows in NH are rediculous, 3-4 wide, 20mph.  In VT you can't even keep up with the plows.  People were too afraid to pass them, I bet we lost 45 mins being stuck in the plow block.  just talked to friends in Stowe and they laughed at going home.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 22, 2009)

Was at Black Mountain today and it started to snow late in the morning, and by 4 there was 4 inches.  In Berlin, NH now and am going to start driving to N. Woodstock in about an hour or so.  Has anyone here gone through the notch tonight?

BTW can't wait to give a TR for Black Mountain, that place was a blast!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 22, 2009)

It was very disappointing here, we had some snow falling but it never stuck so our total is 0".  I noticed the upper 1/3 of the mountains around here had snow on them.  What do I expect, it is Jersey.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 22, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It was very disappointing here, we had some snow falling but it never stuck so our total is 0".  I noticed the upper 1/3 of the mountains around here had snow on them.  What do I expect, it is Jersey.



not to fret. i talked to the voodoo lady and she assures me that our day is coming in early march. she said specifically that upper breakneck, upper helenbeck, lower helenbeck, and kurly kue will be smokin. she also said that devils bit, pipeline, zero g, the eagles, great northern and it's lower extremities at creek will be the same. then i woke up it was all a dream. keep the faith, the voodoo lady has been right so far, I'm betting she's right again, this time for us. if it happens i'll buy you a cocktail. deal?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks to be well over a foot here on my deck after I shovelled last night. I'm wagering 18+ on the mtn since the lifts stoped turning yesterday:-D
Headed to Burke right now for some pre-work turns! I will post a report.
I have a strong feeling Burke is going to be to be EPIC today.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 23, 2009)

At least 8" in St Johnsbury this morning. Headed to Jay Peak. Burke should be great too!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 23, 2009)

ckofer said:


> At least 8" in St Johnsbury this morning. Headed to Jay Peak. Burke should be great too!



Im a bit concerned about windholds today at Jay...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Initial unofficial report from groomers is another 12+ inches overnight but it is windy.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 23, 2009)

At Burke we got 16-18 inches overnight, a true dump.  We are expecting another 6-8 for Monday into tonight.  Conditions INSANE all around.  First chair here we come.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 23, 2009)

After a great weekend at Gore we had to come home to work today. I know there has been significantly more snow over night up north, but the wind is blowin sumtin fierce down in the flatlands.  Whats the word on windholds from ski country?


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 23, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> After a great weekend at Gore we had to come home to work today. I know there has been significantly more snow over night up north, but the wind is blowin sumtin fierce down in the flatlands.  Whats the word on windholds from ski country?



Wildcat summit on hold. facebook status says: "Summit winds 50 to 70 with higher gusts."


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2009)

Most upper lifts at Whiteface on Hold this am


----------



## KingM (Feb 23, 2009)

I feel bad for all the guests who clawed their way to the Mad River Valley through heavy snow only to find SB and MRG on wind hold. 

MRG has opened the double at least. SB has nothing going yet. Bolton and Stowe are also offline.

I tried to talk some snowboarders into heading south to Snow Bowl, which is 100% open and only 30 minutes from here, but they didn't think that was a big enough mountain to be worthy of their attention. It may not be a big mountain, but it's got some nice trails and with 3+ feet of powder, would you rather be looking up at the big mountain with a sad look on your face, or be enjoying the mountain that is open? Seriously.

ETA: And to the AZer who called last night and talked to Melinda, sorry I didn't have any rooms left. I do have a few for tonight and tomorrow if you haven't found anything else. AZ discount still applies.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 23, 2009)

KingM said:


> I feel bad for all the guests who clawed their way to the Mad River Valley through heavy snow only to find SB and MRG on wind hold.
> 
> MRG has opened the double at least. SB has nothing going yet. Bolton and Stowe are also offline..



This fear was the main reason I bagged on taking today off, hoping for Tuesday. Then I forgot I've got tickets to tomorrow's Providence-Pitt game. Since getting back in time for that would be a challenge, we're now looking at bagging Wednesday. But tomorrow would probably be the day to hit it.


----------



## polski (Feb 23, 2009)

My question is to what extent wind loading will affect powder density once terrain becomes accessible again -- I suspect quite a bit. Snow report from Sugarbush, which is 100% closed, says patrol finds new snow coverage anywhere from none whatsoever -- blown off -- to 4' drifts. 

Curious to see any TRs today from MRG, which apparently got the double spinning though the webcam shows the single is not, just the chairs swaying from side to side in the wind.

This past weekend probably was the window for deep blower but I'm betting even Wednesday would be not too shabby at all.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 23, 2009)

Thirteen inches total here.  Snowing lightly now


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 23, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> At Burke we got 16-18 inches overnight, a true dump.  We are expecting another 6-8 for Monday into tonight.  Conditions INSANE all around.  First chair here we come.



It was incredible this morning. Those tracks coming down Fox's Folly were mine 

*Repeating my post from main skiing forum VT Windhold thread: (slightly modified)*

Only mild winds this morning at Burke. All lifts were open and 20+ inches of fresh pow and it is still snowing. 







To bad for all of those that consistantly ignore the Burke advice and decide to gamble elsewhere (especially when strong winds are forecast). 
However, when those windhold lifts do open, the sheltered staches at Green Mtn spine resorts will be absolutely rediculous!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 23, 2009)

Today @ Burke it was phenomenal, the best day of the year.  Wind was manageable and there was no wind holds, we rode until we couldnt anymore.  Snow ended up over 2 feet by noon, it was truely awesome and a day for the memory books for sure.  What a week...


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 23, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> It was incredible this morning. Those tracks coming down Fox's Folly were mine
> 
> *Repeating my post from main skiing forum VT Windhold thread: (slightly modified)*
> 
> ...




Sweet!  We rode Fox's on our second run (awesome), we started on Sasquatch into Wilderness and were first tracks all the way, it was truely great.  It sucks that people tend to not know about Burke and get stuck somewhere on wind-hold but better for us!!  I am certain Burke Mt. will be on par with rest of the big resorts at some point because the riding/skiing and SNOW is as good as anywhere and in most cases better but with no lines and cheaper. What a day!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 23, 2009)

KingM said:


> I tried to talk some snowboarders into heading south to Snow Bowl, which is 100% open and only 30 minutes from here, but they didn't think that was a big enough mountain to be worthy of their attention. It may not be a big mountain, but it's got some nice trails and with 3+ feet of powder, would you rather be looking up at the big mountain with a sad look on your face, or be enjoying the mountain that is open? Seriously.



I went to Middlebury Snow Bowl two weeks ago.  Legitimate steep trails used for racing and lots of fun terrain.  I kept telling my friends that I would like to hit it on a powder day because you would likely have the mountain to yourself


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 23, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> Sweet!  We rode Fox's on our second run (awesome), we started on Sasquatch into Wilderness and were first tracks all the way, it was truely great.  It sucks that people tend to not know about Burke and get stuck somewhere on wind-hold but better for us!!  I am certain Burke Mt. will be on par with rest of the big resorts at some point because the riding/skiing and SNOW is as good as anywhere and in most cases better but with no lines and cheaper. What a day!



I must have been nipping at your heels on Wilderness since the group I was with at that point (6 of us) hit it with only your tracks in it 8)
I went down to Throbulator from there.


----------



## KingM (Feb 23, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> I went to Middlebury Snow Bowl two weeks ago.  Legitimate steep trails used for racing and lots of fun terrain.  I kept telling my friends that I would like to hit it on a powder day because you would likely have the mountain to yourself



Exactly. The one guy and his girlfriend that I talked into going said there were only about 30 cars in the parking lot and no competition for any of the good stuff. Kind of surprising given that there were no other options available.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 23, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> not to fret. i talked to the voodoo lady and she assures me that our day is coming in early march. she said specifically that upper breakneck, upper helenbeck, lower helenbeck, and kurly kue will be smokin. she also said that devils bit, pipeline, zero g, the eagles, great northern and it's lower extremities at creek will be the same. then i woke up it was all a dream. keep the faith, the voodoo lady has been right so far, I'm betting she's right again, this time for us. if it happens i'll buy you a cocktail. deal?



Good enough for me.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 23, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> not to fret. i talked to the voodoo lady and she assures me that our day is coming in early march. she said specifically that upper breakneck, upper helenbeck, lower helenbeck, and kurly kue will be smokin. she also said that devils bit, pipeline, zero g, the eagles, great northern and it's lower extremities at creek will be the same. then i woke up it was all a dream. keep the faith, the voodoo lady has been right so far, I'm betting she's right again, this time for us. if it happens i'll buy you a cocktail. deal?



Amen to that.  I'm going crazy down here.  Weather.com shows likely snow on 3/03-3/04.  That would make exactly a month since the last snow accumulation.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 23, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Amen to that.  I'm going crazy down here.  Weather.com shows likely snow on 3/03-3/04.  That would make exactly a month since the last snow accumulation.



hey a little voodoo can't hurt, we have to do something to get the snow gods atttention. i'm sick (jealous i suppose) of all these 8 inches here...12 inches there... got 18 more last night.. snowing 2 inches an hour! reports, from all these joe johnny downhillers up north while i look at my yard with leftover leaves from the fall. voodoo lady do your thing!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 23, 2009)

Still snowing at Stowe..I wish I was still up there.  It looks like a few more days of cold..then a warm day then more cold and snow..Hopefully March comes in like a Lion!!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2009)

Unofficial tallies
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/headline/index.php

ski vt:
Ascutney - 12"
Bolton - 12"
Bromley - 10 - 12"
Burke - 18"
Jay Peak - 10 - 12"
Killington - 11"
Mad River Glen - 8 - 10"
Magic Mountain - 6 - 10"
Mount Snow - 8 - 10" 
Okemo - 8 - 10"
Pico - 11"
Smugglers' Notch - 13"
Stowe - 9 - 10"
Stratton - 10" 
Sugarbush - 18"


----------



## danny p (Feb 25, 2009)

i think this storm coupled with the 2/20 storm is going to be the storm of this season.  I hope ma nature proves me wrong but the past 5 days have been unreal.  I don't think anything is gonna come close to  Monday's runs.


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 25, 2009)

I skied the 22nd & 23rd, lots of powder & plenty of fresh tracks - definitely the 2 best days of the season for me.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2009)

Agreed.

Snow started late AM on the 22nd at Mt. Snow. It snowed right into the next day. In fact, it snowed the entire next day. It was an odd mix of snow and sun...it was like an all day snow squal. The snow delivered though. What a sweet day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2009)

danny p said:


> i think this storm coupled with the 2/20 storm is going to be the storm of this season.  I hope ma nature proves me wrong but the past 5 days have been unreal.  I don't think anything is gonna come close to  Monday's runs.



Fo Shizzle..because when a foot of powder falls on hardpack it's never as steezy as when a foot or two falls on a foot or two which fell on a foot or two the previous day.  A period like the last couple days in northern Vermont only happened 2-3 times during the 4 years I was in college at UVM.  I hadn't experienced as good powder as I had at Sugarbush on Saturday since last year at Jackson Hole and previous to that when I lived in Montana.  Anyway a little rain Thursday/Friday and then when it freezes up..there is going to be a bomber base that will hopefully last until almost summer.  It's gonna be weird skiing a non-powder surface at Blue mountain today afterwork..Thank You mother nature..good work!!!!


----------



## danny p (Feb 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thank You mother nature..good work!!!!



Huge +1.


----------



## Terry (Feb 25, 2009)

billski said:


> Unofficial tallies
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/headline/index.php
> 
> ski vt:
> ...


Sunday River got 20"
Shawnee Peak got 26"


----------



## mondeo (Feb 25, 2009)

danny p said:


> i think this storm coupled with the 2/20 storm is going to be the storm of this season. I hope ma nature proves me wrong but the past 5 days have been unreal. I don't think anything is gonna come close to Monday's runs.


Yes, yes, all of us working that day know. We got it. :uzi:

:wink:


----------



## danny p (Feb 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Yes, yes, all of us working that day know. We got it. :uzi:
> 
> :wink:



Ha ha, not my intent.


----------

